# Diatoms-Brown scum on everything



## godesshunter (Aug 18, 2013)

So I started getting nervous about the infestation of brown scum everywhere. After doing a little research It seems that my tank has Diatoms. 

I have been doing a fish-in cycle for about a month now. Its a 45 gal with one Small yellow Cichlid and lots of live plants. 

Apparently it is normal For a cycling tank to develop Diatoms. Word on the street is to either live with it, clean it off, or get something that feeds on the Diatoms. But eventually it will go away. 

I understand that it is there. And it is normal. My question is this... Why is it there? And why does it "go away" If it is there and it is growing, There is a reason it is there. And If it goes away, why does it go away? Does something in the chemistry of the tank make it thrive now but uninhabitable later?

I read that in order to speed up the "go away" process There are steps to take: more frequent water changes or something that feeds on it. What keeps it from coming back or staying?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Brown Diatom Algae
Can't add much to this ,besides they usually do exhaust their food supply and go away on their own.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

It can hang on. So don't think that it will just magically go away and it may take some time. My water and my tanks took over a year for it to start reducing. It depends on your water also. I still get it after 3.5yrs. Learn to recognize it and don't do anything like add some type of chemical thinking it will help. They are not safe for your fish - regardless of the label and anyone else's experience using it.


----------



## godesshunter (Aug 18, 2013)

coralbandit said:


> Brown Diatom Algae
> Can't add much to this ,besides they usually do exhaust their food supply and go away on their own.


Are they saying its because of the plants?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

It is not because of the plants.Diatoms are common in newly established tanks is what the link says.


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Hello godess...

Diatoms thrive in protein rich water. But don't worry. First, finish the tank's nitrogen cycle. Check the water chemistry daily and if your test shows a trace of ammonia or nitrite, remove about 25 percent of the tank water and replace that with pure, treated tap water.

After the tank has cycled, go to the pet store and get some Ramshorn snails, an algae loach or two and possibly some otos (otocinclus). Any of these will make short work of this brown slime.

You can also get some stem plants like Common water weed or Pennywort to use up the extra nutrients in the water and you can reduce the amount you're feeding.

Pretty simple.

B


----------



## Avraptorhal (Jan 24, 2013)

You don't say anything about the lighting, you may have to reduce the duration of the lighting if you have it. Slowly 1/4 hour at a time.


----------

